# custom recovery for the wingray?



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

can't seem to find any... but I know there must be some out there... but everything is labelled for the stingray.


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

All the same, Stingray works on Wingray with no problem.


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

OK thank you

Sent from my Iconia A500 using RootzWiki


----------



## moosc (Jun 15, 2011)

where's the touch recovery

Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


----------



## huntken (Jun 6, 2011)

moosc said:


> where's the touch recovery
> 
> Sent from my Xoom using Tapatalk


Koush hasn't made one, I along with a few others have asked but I don't think he feels it's worth the time or effort. Unfortunate I guess. Maybe someone else can slap together a nice version.


----------



## justrootit (Jun 6, 2012)

Here's a touch recovery from Team EOS. Work flawlessly on my win gray

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1604014

Sent from my Xoom using RootzWiki......Just Root It!!!!


----------



## simonbarsinistr (Dec 23, 2011)

I use team Rogues touch recovery on my wingray. No problems with it so far.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/topic/3246-CWM-Rogue-Touch-Recovery-V1.5.0-(Updated-5/6/12)#entry75073

Tapatalk 2 on my Eclipsed Bionic


----------



## mKiller82 (Jun 15, 2011)

Someone that has experience should port the awesome Team Win recovery to the Xoom. Love that recovery on my Nexus. So much better than CWR.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------

